# It's Been a Buggy Year! THANKS JAX08 (Michelle)



## dogsnkiddos (Jul 22, 2008)

A year ago our Cuddle Bug joined the home! He has been such a change from every other shepherd we have ever shared our home with. The kids love him...we adore him. I can't imagine life without him. He will be 2 in a few weeks so we hope to have a nice long time with him.
Thank you so MUCH Michelle- not only for introducing us to our Bug, but for helping me to see we could be ready for a new beastie.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

You are very welcome! A year...that went so fast. It seems like last week when I was biting my nails hoping you would get him. I knew he would have a wonderful life with you! I'm so glad he was able to help your family heal from your terrible loss.


----------



## dogsnkiddos (Jul 22, 2008)

he is such a love...and so fun. Last week we assembled a trampoline...he jumps with the girl(I try to get video but it is a blur) and I swear he is smiling. He has so much potential for so many things...but he has already maximized that which he is best at- family love!


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

:thumbup:

Happy Year Bug!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Happy Gotcha Day to Bug and family!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Happy Gotcha Day Bug to you and your family.It sounds like you are having a great time .Wishing you all much fun .


----------



## dogsnkiddos (Jul 22, 2008)

And now he is TWO years old!!!! It's a buggy birthday!
What a character he is developing....


----------

